
The Baltimore Plot – sneaking towards Washington to be inaugurated - B1FF_PSUVM
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baltimore_Plot
======
B1FF_PSUVM
No one is safe any more.

I was peacefully browsing a Manybooks.net book of Lincoln lore (
[http://manybooks.net/titles/mcclureaetext01lioys10.html](http://manybooks.net/titles/mcclureaetext01lioys10.html)
), tripped over the phrase "Plums Delivered Nuts Safely", and landed here.

(Added "Sneaking towards Washington to be inaugurated", because I too enjoy
filching from T.S. Elliot.)

